# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  My gear

## Akrobatik

please cross out or blank out the lab name then repost your pic

thanx

----------


## CHAP

why cant I see it

----------


## PIGPEN8181

where's the pic man?

----------


## D7M

*insert Polish joke here*

----------


## T-MOS

its invisible to get it through customs............LOLOL

----------

